# MIDI - Piezo RG-2228 Picstory...



## shotgunn (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey guys,

I was going to wait until I was completely finished with this project to post this picstory, but I figured I'd tease you a bit.

A bit of background...

As some of you may know I am trying to be able to fit piezo's to almost ANY bridge. (this is for informational purposes ONLY, for any order inquiries please PM me, do not ask here!!!)

Back in April an individual from Germany contacted me. He was a MIDI guitarist who wanted his RG-2228 equipped with piezo's for better MIDI tracking. Well, after a few months of dedicated R&D I bring you the first ever (as far as I know) MIDI equipped Ibanez RG-2228.

All 8 strings be capable of trigerring MIDI synth modules. I am using 2 GraphTech Hexpanders (2 - 13 pin outputs) and of course 2 synth modules (Axon-100's). 

This is a LOOOONG picstory so please, when you reply do NOT quote the pics, it clutters things up and takes too long to download. Thanx!!!

I will start with the creation of the template for what will be the control cavity shape.

Existing cavity...







Outline desired new shape...






Piezo jack added, 2 13-pins jacks added






Approximating control layout, will it fit???






Control locations... (drawn)






Actual component layout...






Time to commit, start cutting with coping saw...






Sawing complete, time to file to the line with hand rasps...






Alllllmost there.... I wish it could be faster...






Duh!!! I DO have a spindle sander, this will help with the concave parts...






Control cavity route template complete...






Repeat same process for cavity cover route template...






Both templates cut out, note the flame maple, nothing but the best here. Actually it was the only 1/2" thick wood I could find.






Time to make the template for the cavity cover itself...

Trace cavity cover route template.






Select wood...






Rough cut on band saw...






Finish sand on disc and belt sander...






Test fit, Niiiiiice!!!!!






Now to layout on the cover material...






Rough cut cover material...






Adhere with double sided tape...






Stick template with cover material on to worksurface for routing...






Route with 45 degree bevel bit...






Another view...





Bevel view...






Now to route the guitar itself... Since it is already finished I CANNOT screw the template to the gutiar. I must use double sided tape. But my template happens to be ever so slightly bowed. (not in my favor.) 

Here is what I did.

Wood...






Wood with drawing...






Wood with drawing near bandsaw blade...






Wood with drawing cut by bandsaw... See where I'm going with this???






Time to route... You'll see what the above jig is for in a minute...

Always wear safety glasses when routing...






Bearing guided bit, to follow template...






Rear body before pic with cover cavity template...






Double sided tape applied... See the stickiness, just like syrup as my 3 yr old son says...






Meaning now given to earlier created jig...






Pesky far left side will NOT stay down...






Problem solved, sometimes I love my brain...








Score!!!






An attempt at dust collection on the router, survey says????? Eh, could be better...






Cover route complete...






Cover route with template removed...






Cavity Template...






Cavity routed has begun...






Bit is not long enough, time to remove template. Bearing guided bit allows already routed area to act as my template. God bless these bearing guided bits...






How ever will I protect the finish...

Who put this here???...






Tape applied...






Trim with X-Acto...






Trimed by X-Acto...






Resume routing...






Routing complete, two thumbs up. The other was helping to hold the camera.






Battery box template...






Battery box routing complete...






Battery wire hole drilled...








There is more complete as of right now, I just wanted to get this much out there. Thanx,

shotgunn


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Sep 1, 2009)

Waiting for more!
Nice story


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## WannaBeGuitarPr (Sep 1, 2009)

can't wait to see the rest of the pics


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 1, 2009)

That's really cool! Sorry for the dumb question but what do the piezos do? I don't quite understand all of this tech stuff...


----------



## Apophis (Sep 1, 2009)

great job, update asap


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 1, 2009)

Haden,

Piezo's are another form of pickup, that work on sensing vibration or pressure change in order to generate electrical voltage change in order to generate sound. There are under-saddle (what was used in this guitar) and on the soundboard transducers (or dots) types. The latter "dots" should be avoided in my opinion. 
Piezo Pickups (Not the greatest information in this, but it gets the point across.)

In this case, they serve two functions, the first is for audio purposes and the second is to serve as a means of getting information to a conversion box to change from pitch to MIDI signal. The latter of the two is so that you can use your guitar to control a synthesizer or other MIDI-controlled device. The pickups themselves do not offer this conversion. Mike said that they were using a pair of Axon AX-100's for this purpose of pitch-to-MIDI signal conversion. 

Relative to the question of "MIDI pickups" there are three types available, hexaphonic (there are six individual pickups, in a 1 pickup per string in order to facilitate string separation) magnetic, piezo and light pickups out there. The light form actually uses a shined focused light (I think that it is a LED) on the side of the string to the body in individual saddle enclosures and cannot be used with any other pickup, because this will cause the string to vibrate differently. The "sound" of these pickups is very nasal, brittle and thin (or more correctly, they lack midrange and are heavily scooped in the bass register). These lightwave pickups may have changed drastically as it has been a bit over 8 years since I last tried them out in an instrument. MIDI-conversion capabilities were on par with piezos.

Piezo and magnetic can be used together and used with other magnetic pickups, too. Not to mention that they are also much less costly and invasive should you choose to modify your guitar or bass guitar. Magnetic hex pickups (Bunker, Yamaha/Axon, Roland, Shadow) are not as accurate as the piezos, but can be the least invasive as far as adding such pickups to your instrument. The reason for this lack of accuracy has to deal with crosstalk between strings. 

Piezos offer the best signal (depending upon the manufacturer) to be sent to the conversion box if you are using individual undersaddle pickups. Again, string separation is the most important aspect of these pickups. I've never used any of the graphtec wares so I can't comment on their abilities (both audio-wise and accuracy). Was not impressed with Fishman and L.R. Baggs at all either. RMC's are still my favorite of the bunch out there due to their acoustic nature and because Richard McClish (inventor/owner) is very reliable in responding to questions. 

Right yet, conversion boxes are designed with only a up-to 6-string instrument in mind, and for more strings you'll need to add a second conversion box. However, you must note that if you're doing the 7-string thing, Graphtec does offer a 7th string adapter (RMC has something similiar, but it may not be available to the general public). There is a downside to this, if you're playing the 6th and 7th strings together, then only one of the two strings will produce audio/pitch-to-signal information. If my memory serves it is the 6th string that will get the information first before the conversion box starts to produce a warble due to the conversion box not being able to identify the notes harmonics within its database as to what MIDI signal it should send (this is more of a Roland thing, as Axon conversion boxes work a little differently but will also produce similiar inaccurate renderings of a particular pair of notes if both strings are activated).

-----------------------------

Mike, really gorgeous work, thanks a bunch for the picture story and the explanations. The wood-work aspect is something I've honestly not got the experience to accomplish at all.

Do you plan on coating the inside of the control cavity or are you going to use some form of foil?


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 1, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> That's really cool! Sorry for the dumb question but what do the piezos do? I don't quite understand all of this tech stuff...



Piezos are tiny manmade organic crystals. These crystal are then put into some sort of an enclosure, be it plastic or metal. When physical pressure is applied to the crystal it will output an AC (Alternating Current) voltage that corresponds directly to the vibrations. This is typically how acoustic guitars are electrified.

In short, piezos are like pickups, in this case one for each string. The output is fed into a Pitch to MIDI convertor. (GraphTech hexpanders) On an electric gutiar, this yields a result that sounds VERY similar to an acoustic. This is because of their very broad frequency response. 

Thanx,

shotgunn


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 1, 2009)

Well damn... I had no idea you could do stuff like that with guitars. Thanks to both of you for the answer


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 1, 2009)

> -----------------------------
> 
> Mike, really gorgeous work, thanks a bunch for the picture story and the explanations. The wood-work aspect is something I've honestly not got the experience to accomplish at all.
> 
> Do you plan on coating the inside of the control cavity or are you going to use some form of foil?



I will be painting the inside of the caivty with conductive paint, just like what was in there before.

shotgunn


----------



## djohns74 (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent picstory, thanks for all the great detail showing your work.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 1, 2009)

That looks awesome so far, it looks like you are doing an amazing job. I can't wait to see some more progress pictures.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow nice job but can't help wondering if alot of the body's wood is gone due to this?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is some more pics...

Wiring template, makes even complex wiring jobs a snap!!! 






Component layout and some tools...






I always 'tin' my stranded wire first, this makes for easier wiring to pots and switches...






Controls mounted in wiring template...






Wiring technique for soldering to pots...






Mostly there...






Finished with all that can be prewired at this point...






Now I think I'll add the output jack for the Piezo's... The combo square helps to keep the hole parallel to the existing jack...






Forstner drill bits, these drill flat bottomed smooth 'walled' holes. In this case they help to score the finish in the shape of a circle, kind of like a compass...






Mark the center of the hole to be drilled...






I taped an X-Acto blade to the forstner bit... (This ended up not working all that great, but it worked better that just drilling right through the finish...






Score!!! Not too bad...






Hole is drilled...






Now we move on to the two 13 pin jacks... This was fun!!!

Here are the template that GraphTech suppled, Thanx Morgan!!!






They recommend taping them on, I chose _this_ method...






Cut out with X-Acto knife...






Layout templates as even as possible...






Score!!!






With an 1/8" drill bit, drill the 4 corners of the area that is to be removed...






Center punch for three holes...






Mark 3/8" to 1 1/4" depth...






Drill out as much of the wood as possible...






Adhesive Template removed, some minor chipping occured, evidentally 20 minutes of scoring was _not_ enough, oops. It will be covered by the jack plate, no big deal...






Now onto one of my _coolest_ precision tools, The Dremel... I included a yardstick for size reference...






A look inside...






Let's see how this bit works...






Here are some other 'surgical' tools I will need...






The Dremel doesn't work out so well, I decide to use a chisel, this turns out to be a painful decision, but ends up doing the job perfectly after some healing....






Resumed working the following morning, throbbing has passed... One down, one to go...






That makes two...






An inside look...






Another inside look after the wire hole for the second 13 pin jack is complete...






Pheeeeew, long day, (actually many of these photo's were taken of the course of a few days...)

It's Burger Time!!!!!






On the bar-b...






Complete with toasted buns, magnifique!!!






I'll spare you the next phase of Burger Time... (it hasn't happened yet, but according to my body clock, it should be soon...

No photo for this one.......

Well, that is everything up until this point. Once I click submit for this thread, I will go complete the finally of Burger Time. Then I will work on the trem plate milling. I will do a video for that. In HD, with my new Canon HV30 HDV camcorder. (2008 model, but I prefer HDV over SD card or HDD storage methods.) Pics will follow as well. And of course finsihed product video as well. My only trouble is that I do not have a guitar synth anymore. So it may have to be on site at my local Guitar Center.

Stay tuned!!!!!!!!

Thanx for watching, reading, and looking or whatever...

shotgunn

(geeze this guys LOVES his punctuations in THREE'S!!!)


----------



## 777 (Sep 1, 2009)

Simply fantastic work dude, cannot wait to see how this turns out


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 1, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Wow nice job but can't help wondering if alot of the body's wood is gone due to this?



Why wonder, it's a fact. There has been quite a lot of wood removed. The individual who commissioned me for this project is a MIDI guitarist (predominantly) So he is most concerned with having 8 strings to use with MIDI and the accurate tracking of piezo's.

I am certain that when using the magnetics the guitar will sound a bit different. The resonances will be different, but some sacrifices must be made. This kind of flexibility cannot come without at least a little compromise. I am certain the guitar will still sound fantastic.

Thanx,

shotgunn

A little slave labor never hurt anyone. Well, actually it has, in fact it has taken the lives of millions of people. That is TERRIBLE!!!!






Note the 'power stance', that is totally genetic, I never even showed him that. Just wait 'till he's on stage with a 7 string. Watch out!!!

A couple more, take notes people, this stance will save your lives on stage!!!






This one is perfect...






Slave labor, it's FAN-TASTIC, unless of course they are _actual_ slaves, then it's terrible, just terrible. And the best part is, He's HAVING FUN!!!! He thinks cleaning up my garage shop is FUN!!!! He LOVES IT!!!!

shotgunn


----------



## pink freud (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, add a custom 8 string sustainer in the neck and that would be the most versatile guitar, ever.


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 1, 2009)

pink freud said:


> Wow, add a custom 8 string sustainer in the neck and that would be the most versatile guitar, ever.



With the exception of the 8th string, that is exactly what I am building for myself. 

A 7 string guitar with piezo's, MIDI output, and a sustainer.

I hope I can finish it sometime this DECADE!!!

shotgunn


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay, so I installed a Hexpander into one of my 7string Ibby's and if I tuned the Low-B down to an A, my Axon AX100 wouldn't register the first few frets. 

I wonder if you will be able to get any of the notes on the Low F# string to register. It also makes me wonder if Graphtech uses a bigger piezo element in their Bass Ghost saddles.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 1, 2009)

shotgunn said:


> With the exception of the 8th string, that is exactly what I am building for myself.
> 
> A 7 string guitar with piezo's, MIDI output, and a sustainer.
> 
> ...


 
That's like what, three months?


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 1, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Okay, so I installed a Hexpander into one of my 7string Ibby's and if I tuned the Low-B down to an A, my Axon AX100 wouldn't register the first few frets.
> 
> I wonder if you will be able to get any of the notes on the Low F# string to register. It also makes me wonder if Graphtech uses a bigger piezo element in their Bass Ghost saddles.



What kind of Piezo Inserts did you use on that guitar? My customer had been using two of the GK pickups, and he was able to make full use of all 8 strings with that. As we all know those are pretty inaccurate since they are magnetically based. I'll definitely be on the lookout for that problem. This guy tunes down step too. It may just be an issue of the string diameter and less tension causing inadequate vibration transfer to the actual piezo crystal. If so, this could potentially be resolved by using a nut file to widen the string groove. You must not go any deeper, just wider. This should allow the string to better contact the area that the crystal is beneath.

Actually, I just spoke with Morgan at GraphTech. He says that the AXON AX-100 uses time based algorithm. According to Morgan, this results in deficient low frequency conversion. The trade off is that the AXON is much faster, but doesn't handle the low stuff quite well.

shotgunn



pink freud said:


> That's like what, three months?



Dude, I can't even BELIEVE that!!! My goal is to have it completed by the end of the year, which as you pointed out is also the end of the decade. 

Although, I did actually mean in 10 years from now. But, I'm sure you knew that.

shotgunn

Now I will paint the inside of the control cavity with conductive paint.







Almost there...






First of three coats complete...






Now we move onto to the cavity cover. This needs to be shielded as well.






Shielding complete...







Cover set in place... (no screws yet) Lookin' good!!!






Now I will setup the bridge plate in the Mill vise...






Rear view in the vise...






Full view of mill with bridge plate in vise...






Time for bed, tomorrow (well, later today) I will mill the wire holes for the bridge plate. See ya!!!

Thanx,

shotgunn


----------



## WannaBeGuitarPr (Sep 2, 2009)

wow. looks like a professional work!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 2, 2009)

One thing you can do with your Axon AX-100* is to set it for Bass for your lower pitched strings. So, for the person with the drop tuned 7, you may want to tune back to a low B rather than lower as you're stepping into what is typically set as "bass" range for these conversion boxes. For different tapping instruments (my Box guitar and Chapman Stick, relative) that's what I did with the bass side of each instrument set up with the "bass" instrument input/setting and then on the treble side, I went with "guitar" on a different conversion box. 

Damn, sorry about the tangential post.

Mike, 

That is some pretty work! (Am I back on thread?)  Are you going to repaint the insides with non-conductive paint once you have drilled out the holes for the rest of the Graphtec controls?


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 3, 2009)

I am in the home stretch. It's a two horse race now. I am aiming to have this mod fully completed by 09-08-2009. As my wife will be having a C-section (not by choice, it is medically necessary) on 09-09-2009 (my 28th B-Day!!!) and we will be having our THIRD child.

I was planning on using a concentric pot for the Mag Vol/Mag Tone. I forgot that this guitar has EMG 808's which are active and require a 25k pot. So far, in all my years of electronics I have yet to see a concentric audio tapered 25k pot. Any tips, I'm all ears.

I may now have to use a concentric pot for the MIDI Vol/Piezo Vol. Which creates another dilema. The MIDI pot is a 250k Linear taper, while the Piezo Volume is a 250k Audio (log) taper. Hmmm, which is harder to find?

Anyhoo, here is some more pics...

This is bridge plate after milling the piezo wire holes. Notice one is quite large... The flutes on the endmill bit got clogged with the aluminum (I thought it would be hardened steel like the OFR, nope.) So with the flutes clogged it had to pull its way out and melted some of the metal. Everything is still fine, this one hole just doesn't look as pretty.






Time to radius the rim of the hole where the wire will lay...






Saddles installed, looks BEAUTIFUL!!!...






Bottom view of wires...






Now I will apply heat shrink around the wire where it travels through the hole to the other side...

As such...






Gently bend one wire back...






Slide heat shrink over wire and heat...






There, now I feel MUCH safer with the wires going through the holes. The holes are actually pretty smooth, but I chose the safe side.






Now I will drill the new holes for the new controls... I made a template out of MDF board. I based everything off of the original pattern, Mag Vol and Mag Tone. I made the three pots (MIDI Vol, Piezo Vol, Mag Vol-Mag Tone) into isosceles triangle. The three toggle switches are an inverted isosceles triangle with each switch at the halfway point between two pots. Compact, yet ergonomic, at least I think so...






Just a little bit of double sided tape, as I have learned this stuff is VERY strong...






Block of wood inside cavity to prevent grain tearout from drilling...






Aligning template with Mag Volume...






Aligining template with Piezo Volume...






Inside cavity view...






Top view... Do not let your perspective be fooled here. The bridge route does not extend as far down as the pickup routes. This makes it appear that the MIDI Volume control is too low. I think it will look more natural once the guitar is fully loaded...






Thanx for your interest.

shotgunn


----------



## Trespass (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Shotgunn, I was using whatever Godin ships on their midi guitars, and found that tracking on the E, A, and D strings to be weak. I couldn't imagine the Godins system on an 8 string. I imagine what your using must be much more efficient.

One of the solutions to this problem, I've read, is to tune the guitar with 10 guage E strings, and then transpose it to the tuning you want in the floor unit. Do you know what this guy is using for a break out box? Or is he going straight Roland floor unit, and no VSTs?


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 4, 2009)

He is using AXON AX-100's. At the moment he is using just the crappy old GK pickup from Roland. He has had pretty decent results with that. Obviously not quite good enough since he commissioned me on this project. 

There are a LOT of variables in the whole MIDI guitar world. However it all starts with the transducer. Time will tell just how this all works out.

I have found the 25k concentric pot I was looking for so that was basically my last (known) obstacle. 

Thanx,

shotgunn



Trespass said:


> Hey Shotgunn, I was using whatever Godin ships on their midi guitars, and found that tracking on the E, A, and D strings to be weak. I couldn't imagine the Godins system on an 8 string. I imagine what your using must be much more efficient.
> 
> One of the solutions to this problem, I've read, is to tune the guitar with 10 guage E strings, and then transpose it to the tuning you want in the floor unit. Do you know what this guy is using for a break out box? Or is he going straight Roland floor unit, and no VSTs?



After 3 coats, it is now conductive...






And another area...






Top view of controls...






Inside view of controls...






I am waiting on a 25k concentric pot for the EMG's Mag Vol/Mag Tone. That is pretty much the only hold up right now.

shotgunn


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 4, 2009)

Trespass said:


> Hey Shotgunn, I was using whatever Godin ships on their midi guitars, and found that tracking on the E, A, and D strings to be weak. I couldn't imagine the Godins system on an 8 string. I imagine what your using must be much more efficient.



Depending upon the model and age it could be L.R. Baggs or RMC's. You'd want to use 0.016 to 0.018 unwound strings, by the by and tune them to the same 'g' you'd use for the third string on your standard tuned guitar. 

Mike, if only you would've come out with these pictures/work 12 years ago... LOL! Where were you, man?!?!? Could have direly used this in the MIDI Guitar group and even Looper's Delight in a major way.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 4, 2009)

awesome job with just awesome pics


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2009)

This is pretty badass so far.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 4, 2009)

That is way too cool.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! Sweet picstory! I didn't know a damn thing about piezos before readying this thread, but I'm pretty well knowledgeable now! (And sweet power stance with your son, btw!)


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 4, 2009)

Dude, I was in High School back then working my way up to bigger and better mods. I was building my first on board preamp, building speaker cabinets, sculpting my tone etc... You know, your typical 16 year old kid stuff. 

What's stopping you from needing it now???

I may have to join those groups you mentioned.

Thanx for the compliment...

shotgunn



phaeded0ut said:


> Depending upon the model and age it could be L.R. Baggs or RMC's. You'd want to use 0.016 to 0.018 unwound strings, by the by and tune them to the same 'g' you'd use for the third string on your standard tuned guitar.
> 
> Mike, if only you would've come out with these pictures/work 12 years ago... LOL! Where were you, man?!?!? Could have direly used this in the MIDI Guitar group and even Looper's Delight in a major way.



Thanx, glad to help.



Hollowway said:


> Wow! Sweet picstory! I didn't know a damn thing about piezos before readying this thread, but I'm pretty well knowledgeable now! (And sweet power stance with your son, btw!)


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 4, 2009)

shotgunn said:


> What's stopping you from needing it now???
> 
> I may have to join those groups you mentioned.



Abso-fraggin'-lutely n-o-th-i-n-g!  Just a shame that no one did something similiar in those groups. Granted, such a picture story would have needed to have been on a separate website as they were either single emails or digests in format. 

Glad to have been of help!


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 5, 2009)

For those of you who have not seen this video... 

Here it is... This was put together to show my customer the progress I have made. Hence the personalization...

Also, from start to finish, the milling part of the video was NOT edited or time lapsed.



Enjoy,

shotgunn


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is some more progress. I am still waiting for the 25k concentric pot for Mag Vol/Mag Tone. It has been shipped, I'll probably be getting it on Wednesday. If that is true, I gues, my new baby wins the race. Time will tell...

Let's get this hunk of wood resembling a guitar again...






Pickup wires in place waiting for the new pot...






Both 13 pin jacks, they are ever so slightly crooked. However, in person it is not as bad as the pic looks... Honest...






13 pin jacks inside view...






Let's fish the wires through...






Wires are all in the cavity now... I marked them each with a series of dots. 1=High D, 2=High A, 3=F, 4=C, 5=G, 6=Low D, 7=Low A, 8=Low E...






Time to rest the bridge in place, being very careful of the wires...






Approximate path of the piezo wires...






I have plenty of wire length, but still I opted to use the extension wiring harness for easier wire routing and connecting...






And evidently I forgot to take a pic with the bridge installed. I'll do that once I get home...

Enjoy.

I am so close I can taste it!!! It actually tastes pretty good too, it's kinda sweet. 

shotgunn


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey, the Hexpanders aren't supposed be in contact with conductive paint.


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 6, 2009)

They're not.



BigPhi84 said:


> Hey, the Hexpanders aren't supposed be in contact with conductive paint.


----------



## 777 (Sep 8, 2009)

MORE UPDATES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 8, 2009)

777 said:


> MORE UPDATES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes, I have been checking everyday, any pics with the bridge in place Shotgunn?


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 8, 2009)

Oops, I forgot. I have been preparing for the birth of my 3rd kid. I have been a bit sidetracked. I'll do it tonight, since tomorrow morning we are going to the hospital for the C-section.

shotgunn




Triple7 said:


> Yes, I have been checking everyday, any pics with the bridge in place Shotgunn?


----------



## willybman (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats my friend!
Family comes first always, but still cant wate for those final pics and clips(hopefully).

Keep up the good work man!


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, I have to wake up in 3 hours to go to the hospital. Joy!!!

Custom wiring harness I made to connect the Low B and Low F# to the Acoustiphonic.







Sliced fingernail...






Problem solved...






A series of bridge mounted pics...































That is all for now. I am still waiting on the pot. This weekend I have to install a ceramic tile floor in my wifes uncles house. Joy!!!

Then maybe next week I should finish. the whole project once and for all!!!

shotgunn


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 9, 2009)

shotgunn said:


> Oops, I forgot. I have been preparing for the birth of my 3rd kid. I have been a bit sidetracked. I'll do it tonight, since tomorrow morning we are going to the hospital for the C-section.
> 
> shotgunn




Congratulations dude!

Now I feel bad asking for updates

Man that guitar looks sexy...


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's my boy!!!






The EMG concentric pot should be coming tomorrow. Who knows if I'll have time, the wife is still in the hospital. C-sections are rough, just another reason to keep me glad to be a man.

shotgunn


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 10, 2009)

Whoa! Congratulations, man!  Screw the EMG concentric pot - you're a dad!


----------



## vansinn (Sep 10, 2009)

Awesome work with great details pics. and a big congrats with your son. Cute


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 10, 2009)

While it is still AMAZING having a kid, this is # 3 (@ 28 yrs old!!!!, Life starts again for me @ 50!!!) I've been through this a couple times before.

I can't stop thinking about finishing this guitar. For many reasons:

1. I have a paying customer waiting patiently.
2. I can't wait to see/hear it when it is complete. (in HD!!!)
3. You guy's can't wait to see/hear it when it is complete. (in HD!!!)
4. As much as I LOVE doing this kind of work, I have a TON of other projects I need to work on. This one has monopolized a LOT of my time. It's about time I get it off my plate. It will be awesome and utterly amazing!!!

Thanx for the congrats, everyone!!! Now, I have to go back to the hospital. Last night I just couldn't sleep on that TERRIBLE chair they have there for husbands. Why do they HATE us!!!! I talked to another dad there and were gonna start a petition to get some better chairs, maybe a cot!!!

shotgunn




Fred the Shred said:


> Whoa! Congratulations, man!  Screw the EMG concentric pot - you're a dad!


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Xaios (Sep 10, 2009)

Time for a NBD thread, 56k joke and all.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 10, 2009)

shotgunn said:


> Oops, I forgot. I have been preparing for the birth of my 3rd kid. I have been a bit sidetracked. I'll do it tonight, since tomorrow morning we are going to the hospital for the C-section.
> 
> shotgunn




Congrats, man!


----------



## The Munk (Sep 10, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2009)

How does it intonate? I guess the question applies too all the mods. It adds a bit onto the saddle, so I'm just wondering if you've had any troubles intonating the low B, let alone the low F#? I'm assuming the intonation is from the nut to where ever the string leaves the piezo and not the former point at which it leaves the metal saddle? I suck at describing shit, so forgive me


----------



## damigu (Sep 11, 2009)

that is friggin' sweet!!!

also, congrats on the new rug-rat!


----------



## Andrew_B (Sep 11, 2009)

pretty cool picstory man,
and congrats on the baby boy 

next time your using your exacto to score the finish, try heating up the blade with your lighter 
worked for me when scoring perspex and shit in the past...

the problem with scoring is when you are cutting through the last bit it cracks and raises the finish you want to keep on...
heating it up should slice through rather than chip


----------



## 777 (Sep 11, 2009)

Babies dont like it when their dad dosent obsessivly update his RG2228 MIDI/Piezo thread

If you wana be a good dad then you need to do this


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulation on the new baby! By the time he grows up we'll all be playing 14 string ERGs.

(And yeah, those chairs for the husbands SUCK! They fold up on you everytime you move during the night.)


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 12, 2009)

That's what I keep telling my wife... LOL!!! Actually she has been VERY supportive of me in this time monopolizing endeavor.

More updates in the next few days. 

shotgunn



777 said:


> Babies dont like it when their dad dosent obsessivly update his RG2228 MIDI/Piezo thread
> 
> If you wana be a good dad then you need to do this



When we got home with the baby, we put him and the other 2 to sleep. I started on this...

EMG Pot came via UPS, "what can brown do for me???"






EMG, so much packaging for such a small product, will you _ever_ 'go green'...






Concentric pot in place...






Pot installed, almost fully wired. The cavity seems to be shrinking...







Mag and Piezo 1/4" output jacks... The new one doesn't look perfect but its in there... I'll have to modify my technique in the future. Perhaps I will construct an elaborate jig to hold the guitar and place a piece of wood over the area to be drilled, blah blah blah, adfjgkjtg I'm tired here is the last one for now... In real life it does not look as bad as the photo makes it appear...







Thanx,

shotgunn


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 13, 2009)

That looks like it'll be amazing, I can't wait to hear some clips.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

Excellent job, dude! Congrats on the new addition as well! I'm sure you and your missus are very proud.


----------



## darren (Sep 15, 2009)

An impressive and ambitious project!


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 16, 2009)

I get what your saying. I have not fully assembled the guitar yet so I cannot say yet. However, you will notice that the saddles are much further back then they would typically be. I moved them all back by the same amount of distance between the piezo and the original string break point. I think it was about .116". 

Everything should be ALL good.

shotgunn



JJ Rodriguez said:


> How does it intonate? I guess the question applies too all the mods. It adds a bit onto the saddle, so I'm just wondering if you've had any troubles intonating the low B, let alone the low F#? I'm assuming the intonation is from the nut to where ever the string leaves the piezo and not the former point at which it leaves the metal saddle? I suck at describing shit, so forgive me


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 16, 2009)

Man, it's cool that you're posting all these pics because I would have had NO IDEA how complicated this mod is. Nice work, though. I'm excited to hear some clips when it's done.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 16, 2009)

I was able to make some more progress today. I only had 1 hour to work. It doesn't look like much, but at this point it is VERY tedious. I have to try wire everything so that it is neat but have enough slack so that in the event that something needs to be worked on in the future it won't be totally impossible. So for each wire I leave a little bit of slack and route it so that it lays nice and neat. This means that once I get any wire in place it may have to be moved to allow the next wire to sit more naturally. Enough yacking here is the pics...

I will start with wiring the dual battery box for 18V operation. For this you simply take the + of one and connect it to the - of the other. I always connect the middle wires and use the outer wires to supply the circuit. 

I will start by solering the inner two wires to put the 2 9V's in series for 18V operation...







Next I will apply heat shrink for security...






BUUUUUURRRRRRRRNNNNNN!!!!!!






Here I have stripped the outer wires...






Tinned and clipped...






This is the factory GraphTech battery harness. I need to fit my wires from the dual battery box into this connector...






Here's how... Solder the wires onto the super tiny crimp connectors and insert them into the socket... The red wire off to the right will be supplying the EMG's and the 2nd Hexpander with the 18V's...






Now that Bob is indeed your Uncle I will connect the two EMG power wires to the auxiliary power wire along with the power wire that will power the 2nd Hexpander. I said power a LOT!!!






I don't really know what to say about these next few pics. It is hard to keep track of what I am doing at this point. I am just trying to get the wires to fit and lay neatly. You should see a small bit of progress with things getting a little bit neater...





















That is all for now.

Thanx,

shotgunn


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 16, 2009)

That is some awesome work there, man! Congrats on the baby as well!


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 17, 2009)

SO

MANY

WIRES


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 17, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> SO
> 
> MANY
> 
> WIRES


This.


----------



## loktide (Sep 17, 2009)

that's almost starting to look like a computer. i bet most average guitar techs would get lost with that


----------



## m13os86 (Sep 17, 2009)

I first thought to myself, "why would anyone need this much space?"





7 pages later...





which wire connects to the internet??
very badass project, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 17, 2009)

Good Lord that's a lot of wiring. That is an electrician's nightmare for sure haha. Excellent work!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 17, 2009)

great job man, thanks for the pic story, I enjoyed watching it


----------



## synrgy (Sep 17, 2009)

This thread just saved me. 2 days ago I *finally* got the Hexpander preamp that was missing from my Hexpander kit when it arrived about 4 months ago. I should have used that down time to do my prep work, but didn't. So anyway, last night I started looking at the 13 pin output jack and my head about exploded when I tried to figure out how I was going to route for it. Then I remembered this thread. THANK YOU for those pics!!!

Did the output jack templates come from the GT website? I could only find the less-than-helpful overall installation manual..


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 17, 2009)

I got them directly form Morgan @ GT. I printed them on adhesive paper. Here it is... See attachment...

Glad I could help. PM me if you have any questions.



synrgy said:


> This thread just saved me. 2 days ago I *finally* got the Hexpander preamp that was missing from my Hexpander kit when it arrived about 4 months ago. I should have used that down time to do my prep work, but didn't. So anyway, last night I started looking at the 13 pin output jack and my head about exploded when I tried to figure out how I was going to route for it. Then I remembered this thread. THANK YOU for those pics!!!
> 
> Did the output jack templates come from the GT website? I could only find the less-than-helpful overall installation manual..


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice job man!


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 17, 2009)

There is a small chance of me finishing the mod later tonight. I will initially only be able to test the Mags and Piezo's as I do not have a synth. I will have to go and 'buy' 2 of them tomorrow.

I sure hope they have what I want in stock.

shotgunn


----------



## damigu (Sep 17, 2009)

clips or die!!








please?


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 17, 2009)

As soon as I get it up all up & running I will record a video demo in HD!!!! I will do any necessary editing (for time) and then upload to youtube. THe link will be posted here before anywhere else...

Patience young grasshopper...

shotgunn



damigu said:


> clips or die!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bhh1989 (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't see how anyone shy of a college degree in computer engineering could put this all together...


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanx, I appreciate that. I do have a degree in Electronics Engineering.

I knew a lot of this before I received the degree though.

shotgunn



bhh1989 said:


> I don't see how anyone shy of a college degree in computer engineering could put this all together...



Still not finished, but I made SIGNIFICANT progress. This part absolutely CANNOT be rushed. Even connecting just 3 or 4 wires can take around an hour...

I have to try another Hexpander out as I believe the one I am using for the 7th & 8th strings is not working. I was unable to get piezo signal from the 7th & 8th strings. I isolated every other possible fault and ran out of time when I cam e to the possibility of a bad Hexpander.

Here are some pretty intense photo's of the progress I made today.

Connecting Mag 3-way p/u switch's ground to Hexpander ground...






Connecting EMG grounds...






Connecting all 4 together...






Don't forget to heat shrink it...






Let's wire the output jacks...






I want either jack to turn the circuit on so I must take the - side of the batteries and connect it to the RING of both jacks. The SLEEVES of both jacks are going to circuit ground... 

Not shown is the Red wire shorted to ground. The forces the Acoustiphonic in Mono mode. This is necessary since I want the Mags to be 'true bypassed'. As in NOT going through buffers and what not... 






Now I have to shorten the LoooooooonG 13-pin harness'

First remove the backing clip as such...






Careful...






Now gently but quickly peel the wire off in a 'rolling' motion...






Wire removed, pins in tact...






Line up wire over pins...






Wrap wire around connector...






Insert backing clip...






Now to crimp together in something with jaws that move in parallel to each other...






Gently and slowly close the vise...






Gently and SLOWLY close the vise...






Gently and slowly CLOSE the vise...






GENTLY and SLOWLY close the vise...






Clamping complete...






Aaaaawwwwwweeeee, it looks like a baby IDE cablllllllle...






Trim with X-Acto...






Cut started...






13-pin cable trimmed to length, voila...






Let's install the 13-pin jack for the 7th & 8th strings now...






13-pin cable installed neatly...






1st thru 6th strings connected to extension harness...






BATTERY!!!!!!!!! (s)






Bridge p/u didn't work on first test. I guess the quick disconnect DID detach earlier when I though it did. The wires for the EMG-808 bridge pickup needs to be extended...

Strip insulation...






Open shield...






Pull out center conductor...






Connect center to center and shield to shield...






Extension complete and wired to Mag 3-way p/u selector...






Anaconda Squueeeeezzzeee...






I will resume troubleshooting tonight. If all goes well, I will know for sure that all 8 piezos have sound through the acoustiphonic and the Mags work as well. 

That leaves me still needing to find 2 Pitch to MIDI convertors for my final test and demo video. I may have to buy 2 Roland GI-20's. That is the best convertor that either of my local stores have in stock. That would leave me having to use that to trigger synth sounds in Pro Tools 8. Hopefully that goes smooth.

Best case scenario you'll have you FULL demo video in HD by the end of my weekend. For me that will be by end of day Monday. 

Thanx,

shotgunn


----------



## damigu (Sep 18, 2009)

looking absolutely great so far! i'm excited and i'm not even involved!!


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean... It totally sux that this is not _my_ guitar.



damigu said:


> looking absolutely great so far! i'm excited and i'm not even involved!!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 19, 2009)

OK, so about 400 pictures and wires ago I commented that I had no idea all of the work that would need to go into this mod. Now I'm worried that the guitar might become self aware and take over the world. If the guitar says, "Just what do you think you're doing, Mike?" unplug it immediately!


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 19, 2009)

It's a Geth! Kill it!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 19, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> SO
> 
> MANY
> 
> WIRES



I took a look at some of those later pics and thought it reminded me of looking under the hood of a car. That's a lot of shit to have in a guitar!!


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 19, 2009)

If that happens, it's already too late my friend. Although if this guitar _did_ take over the world, perhaps it would be a better place...



Hollowway said:


> OK, so about 400 pictures and wires ago I commented that I had no idea all of the work that would need to go into this mod. Now I'm worried that the guitar might become self aware and take over the world. If the guitar says, "Just what do you think you're doing, Mike?" unplug it immediately!



Yeah, the only thing it doesn't have is a sustainer. I am currently building a custom guitar. A 7 string, 27" scale, w/ MIDI, and a Sustainer!!! I can't wait 'till it's done. Maybe early next year.



All_¥our_Bass;1665294 said:


> I took a look at some of those later pics and thought it reminded me of looking under the hood of a car. That's a lot of shit to have in a guitar!!


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 21, 2009)

I am such a tease... So I went to Guitar Center today and plugged into a GR-20 (p.o.s.). I wanted to prove my theory as to why the 7th & 8th strings were not working for the piezo sounds.

My theory was that the 2nd Hexpander (the one with the 7th & 8th strings only) was not getting any power. The Hexpander, when used with the Acoustiphonic, gets its power from the 9V. Without the Acoustiphonic the Hexpander looks for power from the 13-pin jack. Since I did not have a synth plugged into the 13 pin jack there is no power to the Hexpander. Therefor, the piezo signal could not flow through.

Tonight, my theory was proved correct. (almost) Everything is working perfectly. Now I will setup the guitar, action, intonation, etc...

I ordered two, count 'em two AXON AX-50's. When they come in I will do a FULL video demo in HD!!!!

We're almost there.

All I have to do is fix the Mags-Mix-Piezo switch, drill the holes in the cavity cover, and drill the knob so that it fits on the MIDI volume pot. The new pot has a larger shaft than the original pots.

Alsmost there.

shotgunn


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 21, 2009)

shotgunn said:


> The new pot *has a larger shaft* than the original pots.



 Sorry, I couldn't help myself. It was there, and I found it funny.


----------



## Andrew_B (Sep 22, 2009)

m13os86 said:


> which wire connects to the internet??


 

LOL


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 22, 2009)

shotgunn said:


> I am such a tease... So I went to Guitar Center today and plugged into a GR-20 (p.o.s.). I wanted to prove my theory as to why the 7th & 8th strings were not working for the piezo sounds.
> 
> My theory was that the 2nd Hexpander (the one with the 7th & 8th strings only) was not getting any power. The Hexpander, when used with the Acoustiphonic, gets its power from the 9V. Without the Acoustiphonic the Hexpander looks for power from the 13-pin jack. Since I did not have a synth plugged into the 13 pin jack there is no power to the Hexpander. Therefor, the piezo signal could not flow through.
> 
> ...


 
you realise that after having poured your heart and soul in this project that you can not sell this one-of-a-kind and some of us will ask you for this mod?!!!!


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 22, 2009)

But of course. I am hoping many people PM me about this for their own axes.

And unfortunately, this guitar is for a client of mine. So, sadly, I must ship it back soon.

I just got off of the phone with Guitar Center, they are waiting on confirmation of the order for the AX-50. 

shotgunn



ralphy1976 said:


> you realise that after having poured your heart and soul in this project that you can not sell this one-of-a-kind and some of us will ask you for this mod?!!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 23, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> you realise that after having poured your heart and soul in this project that you can not sell this one-of-a-kind and some of us will ask you for this mod?!!!!



Some of us already have...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 23, 2009)

apologies shotgunn, i did not relaised it was a job for a client, i thought this was your own project, and i am glad to see that it is bringing you clients.

do you think you will have time to post a quick video to show us the result?


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 23, 2009)

No need to apologize. It's all good.

Once I get my two AXON AX-50's (only one of them will be mine, the other is for my client) in from Guitar Center I will do an in depthe video demo of the Mag's, Piezo's, and MIDI. It will be awesome!!!

And in HD!!!!

Thanx,

shotgunn



ralphy1976 said:


> apologies shotgunn, i did not relaised it was a job for a client, i thought this was your own project, and i am glad to see that it is bringing you clients.
> 
> do you think you will have time to post a quick video to show us the result?


----------



## damigu (Sep 23, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Some of us already have...



i'm not going to waste time asking since i have no money for the next few years (i've just returned to university).


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 23, 2009)

damigu said:


> i'm not going to waste time asking since i have no money for the next few years (i've just returned to university).



Yeah, I'm about to be going back to school myself, so its more of a preemptive inquiry.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 25, 2009)

Very, very cool! Sorry, I wasn't on to tell you about the getting power thing for the piezos (RMC's don't work that way, by the by). Damn. Glad to see that you were able to suss it out.


----------



## 777 (Sep 27, 2009)

Any updates Shotgun?


----------



## shotgunn (Oct 1, 2009)

Just the long awaited COMPLETION!!!!!!!

I finished the guitar on Sunday and shipped it back on Monday. Here is a video picstory of the entire process. (featuring a song by my old band.)

(No vocals or solo, but pretty freakin' heavy though...)



And finally, the video demo we have ALL been waiting for...



Please let me know what you think. And please comment, rate, and subscribe to my videos.

Thanx,

shotgunn



777 said:


> Any updates Shotgun?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 1, 2009)

graphtec piezo saddle...nothing else, nothing more..amazing!!!

Awesome work man!!!

and what's the song in the 1st video?


----------



## shotgunn (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, it is not actually a GraphTech piezo saddle. It is just the GraphTech piezo inserts. The saddles are the original Ibanez Edge III's. With my CNC machine I milled a pocket which allowed me to insert the GraphTech piezos in the Edge III saddles. This allows you to have piezo's and keep your saddles.

The song is called "Sacred" by my former band, Dawn in the Darkness. It is an unfinished rough demo. 

Thanx for the compliments!!!

shotgunn



ralphy1976 said:


> graphtec piezo saddle...nothing else, nothing more..amazing!!!
> 
> Awesome work man!!!
> 
> and what's the song in the 1st video?


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 1, 2009)

Very awesome results!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 1, 2009)

that song is pretty much awesoem too, when it is finish let me know i'd quite like to have it as an mp3 or else..maybe you have an EP out too?

Yes, i meant the piezos. I have been interested by the sound mix since i first heard a Parker, but i have always wondered about justifying dropping a few $Gs in a parker (having never played one) so this graphtec product as always interested me

Still, that work is awesome, i do hope that your customer is happy about it!!! i know i am blown away!!!

Awesome work!!!


----------



## shotgunn (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool, thanx man. Unfortunately the song will probably never be finished unless of course, 'we get the band back together man!!!' Me and the bass player/vocalist have been talking (about music) again. Soooo maybe one day. But with me having three kids and a full time job and trying to change the world of guitar with some inventive ideas... 

I don't know if I'll _ever_ have time to play again.

I really do appreciate the compliments. 

I wrote that riff at the end at work with some tab paper and a pencil.

I call it 'the Pantabbath riff' When we played it live we just could NOT STOP jammin' that riff...

I MISS the band VERY MUCH!!!!! ARRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Thanx,

shotgunn



ralphy1976 said:


> that song is pretty much awesoem too, when it is finish let me know i'd quite like to have it as an mp3 or else..maybe you have an EP out too?
> 
> Yes, i meant the piezos. I have been interested by the sound mix since i first heard a Parker, but i have always wondered about justifying dropping a few $Gs in a parker (having never played one) so this graphtec product as always interested me
> 
> ...


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 1, 2009)

Dude, amazing work! I have some serious gas for that guitar. The video was awesome, and song in the background of the first one was kickass! Thanks for the constant updates as well, I will be waiting for the next project.


----------



## shotgunn (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanx man, much appreciated!!! After a short break I will do my long awaited Ibanez Lo Pro Piezo Mod. This would have been done months ago had it not been for this RG-2228 MIDI - Piezo project.

Next, I will put the GraphTech piezos in my Lo Pro Edge and hook up a Hexpander and Acoustiphonic as well. I am debating whether I should put two hexpanders in for the full 7 strings of MIDI control. I would have to buy another AX-50 for that. I most likely will since I am president of the "MORE IS DEFINITELY MORE" fanclub!!!!!!

Then after that I will take on the Ibanez ZR trem as I have a customer waiting for my word to ship me his bridge.

I will most likely do a picstory for all these mods as well.

Thanx for following.

shotgunn



Triple7 said:


> Dude, amazing work! I have some serious gas for that guitar. The video was awesome, and song in the background of the first one was kickass! Thanks for the constant updates as well, I will be waiting for the next project.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 1, 2009)

Aw man, I'm so glad you did this! Remember when I was pondering midi and piezo in an Ibanez.


----------



## shotgunn (Oct 1, 2009)

Still interested??? PM me...



Jzbass25 said:


> Aw man, I'm so glad you did this! Remember when I was pondering midi and piezo in an Ibanez.


----------



## Meldville (Oct 1, 2009)

Dude, this is absolutely amazing. I just read the whole thing and watched the video -- WOW. Nicely done. My personal favorite was the synth + piezo + distorted mag playing, just sounded so epic!


----------



## shotgunn (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah dude, I liked that part too. I really wanted to prepare a piece of music for this occasion, but I'm only human and could not find the time. Plus my skills are pretty diminished right now. Not to mention a new baby (#3) and I just bumped to the dreaded night shift. Oh well, who needs sleep anyway...

Also, my rig is pretty much tuned for passive pickups, I didn't adjust anything when I plugged the active EMG's in. I could have gotten an even better sound. Oh well, my next video will have it.

I also should have turned up the verb on the piezos for the MIDI piezo part. That part sounds so euphoric. 

Thanx man!!!

shotgunn



Meldville said:


> Dude, this is absolutely amazing. I just read the whole thing and watched the video -- WOW. Nicely done. My personal favorite was the synth + piezo + distorted mag playing, just sounded so epic!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 1, 2009)

piano+piezos= I`m in love.
the best 8-strings I ever see/ear.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 1, 2009)

Man, that is about the most awesome guitar conceivable. SERIOUS kudos!


----------



## shotgunn (Oct 13, 2009)

I loaded some recent unrelated pics just now and came across these.

This is the conclusion of the RG-2228 picstory...

The lowest saddle needed to be pushed back further than it would allow. So I had to modify the underside of it. I basically just narrowed it a bit. I unfortunately forgot to take pics of this before I reinstalled it. DOH!!!!

Due to this modification I felt uncomfortable with the saddle lockdown screw location...







So I drilled a new hole...






And tapped the new threads, I have a tap that is the same thread pitch that is used on all the other screws. As well as a bag full of the same screws...






When I was your age I would have _killed_ for tappa tappa tappa...






Done and done, that was easy...






Here is the caivty cover fully installed. I left the protective coating on to be removed by Stephen alone. Kind of like a garter belt. I took everything in me not to rip it off. I HATE leaving plastic on things...






This concludes the RG-2228 MIDI - Piezo Mod Picstory by shotgunn.

See me in my next feature picstory:

For my next trick I will pimp out my RG-7620 GN in the same way. Lo Pro MIDI - Piezo Mod here we come. 7 strings of pure Piezo - MIDI channeling glory!!! GOD help us!!!

As I am doing that, in my spare time away from the shop, I will be taking measurements of the Ibanez ZR trem. Paving the way for yet another shotgunnmods.net first. The Ibanez ZR Piezo Mod.

Signing off, for now...

shotgunn


----------



## Elysian (Oct 13, 2009)

In the future, what you can do to avoid the chipout of the finish by the cover is, mount your template, and then taking a razorblade, cut the finish along the edge of the template, that way it won't bust out. Make sure you use a brand new blade, and make sure you cut to the wood, and you should be good to go.


----------



## shotgunn (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanx for the tip... But, if you looked at all of the pics you'll see that I actually did do that every time I had to route. I used brand new X-Acto blades.

I have since learned what my problem was. Even though I scored the finish I foolishly put the double sided tape all the way up to the perimeter to be routed. In the future I will leave about a 1/4"-3/8" of body area without the double sided tape. When I removed the template the immense strength of the tape pulled chips of paint up with it.

I usually only make mistakes once, my next guitar will be even better.

Thanx for the tip.

shotgunn

p.s. did you check out my videos of the finished product??? click on pg. 10 and scroll down...



Elysian said:


> In the future, what you can do to avoid the chipout of the finish by the cover is, mount your template, and then taking a razorblade, cut the finish along the edge of the template, that way it won't bust out. Make sure you use a brand new blade, and make sure you cut to the wood, and you should be good to go.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 13, 2009)

shotgunn said:


> Thanx for the tip... But, if you looked at all of the pics you'll see that I actually did do that every time I had to route. I used brand new X-Acto blades.
> 
> I have since learned what my problem was. Even though I scored the finish I foolishly put the double sided tape all the way up to the perimeter to be routed. In the future I will leave about a 1/4"-3/8" of body area without the double sided tape. When I removed the template the immense strength of the tape pulled chips of paint up with it.
> 
> ...



I think I saw the vids, but it's been a while  I see what you mean about the double stick tape. I honestly only use 2-3 strips of it when I mount my templates, just make sure you clamp the template down a bit to promote adhesion, I definitely never get the tape near the edge of my route.


----------



## Seebu (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for this thread, it's been a wonderful read. Also the video is amazing, especially the MIDI pad effect and soloing.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 13, 2009)

Mike, once again, awesome work! Many, many thanks for posting the step-by-step work and the videos as they've been very educational.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 13, 2009)

That's awesome, Mike! When I get a job and another guitar I will definitely be contacting you for this mod.


----------



## damigu (Oct 13, 2009)

absolutely friggin awesome!


----------



## screamindaemon (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice work Mike. Can't wait to see what magic you come up with for my bridge. 

Congrats on the baby. I laughed my left testicle off when somebody thought up the idea of NewBabyDay...


----------

